# Cold Plate Jockey Box



## EvilTwin (4/7/16)

Started and completed my cold plate jockey box setup on Sunday. I went with the Keg King cold plate kit but upgraded to the flow control Intertaps (hoping that gives me a little leeway to tweak the pours).
I really wanted a Esky on wheels but found a number of them wouldn't fit the cold plate nicely. So the esky is bigger then needs to be, but can cool some bottled beers on told of the ice bed.

I left enough room for additional taps, and in future might add some more john guest fittings to allow easy removal of the cold plate.

All up it cost me under $600 - given some of the quotes I had for prebuilt ones I'm happy with the out come.

Big ticket costs
$110 for the Esky
$149 Cold Plate
$220 Taps and Shanks


----------



## MetalDan (8/7/16)

Looks the goods mate, any feedback so far? Are the FC taps worth the extra? Also what's the reason behind the wheels, you plan on moving it about when its full of ice?


----------



## EvilTwin (11/7/16)

Hey Dan,

I've pressured tested it but not used it yet, will be in a few weekends time. I don't have a license so use public transport a lot, so wheels makes my life a little easier.


----------

